# CIS help



## slikslitvr6 (Sep 9, 2007)

i am converting to a 240t fd and i need to know what i should about the fv cause my 81 caddy does not have one. and does anyone have pics or diagrams of there vaccuum routeing for a ignition canister distributor?


_Modified by slikslitvr6 at 6:22 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## slikslitvr6 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: CIS help (slikslitvr6)*

Bump


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi Kyle, how have you been? 

Is this the Volvo 240T Distributor you bought from me? 

I think you have this picture already, but if not you may find this a little bit helpful (obviously it doesn't answer your questions though):


----------

